# Natural Anabolics views on this shite



## M1TT3NZO (May 22, 2018)

Give you a run down

I'm 18 my progress both in size and strength is pretty resemble I am ish a hard gainer I way 13-14 stone height is 6,2"

I have been going gym for about 8 months but started getting serious just eat basically when I can't anymore I'm gonna start getting diet more sweet potatoes and Yams eating Carbs Pasta is literally in my blood as I have Italian mother and white meat. Drinking water for me is important too around 5L. I do have my cheat days macdonalds and that ha.

My bench 85 1 Rep max

deadlift 150 1 Rep max

Squat 70 for reps

Leg press 280 for reps

I have been researching a hella a lot on Steroids as some of my old brothers mates who are in the military take them

I don't wanna do that s**t ever but I like to see and know how they do it and how they come off fascinates me. As I want to join the Royal Marines like no other fu**ing wannabe.

I have been recently looking into Natural Anabolics- how I would run these and stack for most effectiveness

Molecular Nutrition X factor advanced

50 days straight with 50 days off

Hydrapharm: Adamantine

Cycled for 8 weeks with 4 weeks off

3 capsules a day With Morning Meal Afternoon and Later Meal (normally have 6 meals a day roughly started this food regime about couple months ago little and often and gained weight easier)

Molecular Nutrition X factor

(same cycle as the Adamantine)

Hydrapharm Alchemy

Most Potent Al 4 weeks on for coming off any Stack that I would chose of the above or below supplements For PCT I know about Clomid and Nolva

Olympus Labs Mass GH

6 weeks cycle

1,1,2,2,2,2 PCT is essential after this SARM but this would be my least I would stack as getting shut down and that Would run clomid nolva then Alchemy after the clomid prep

so there you go guys supplements I want to take accept last one as I'm sticking Natty but it's tempting

I know I'm 18 that's why I opt for the natural Anabolics as I don't wanna mess my natural Test levels

I know this will spark a lot of controversy up in this s**t you may want to or have tried these before if you have willing to know what's the best or what you gained

cheers


----------



## Audi95 (Jan 27, 2018)

Your only 18! Eat more train harder! Was in the same boat until I increased the weight, cleaned my diet up and increased macros! Natural test levels at 18 are high so no "natural anabolic" will do anything for you!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Natural and Anabolics doesn't go well in one sentence.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

It's mostly garbage! Train arty while your test levels are high and eat plenty!


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Don't bother with all that fake Roid S*it mate you have a Very long way to go.....

you honestly don't need 5L water a day if you are not talkng AAS, (3 is plenty) just eat like a motherfu**er! If you are 6'2 you should be able to get to 16/17 stone naturally NO PROBLEM if you gym like you say you do my friend.

I'm 5'8 and 15 stone and i'm seriously cut up.

Work on your bench because with your frame you could be looking at Doubling 85kg in a few years!!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

As others have said, train hard and eat well. What is your routine, you have pretty decent lifts. Also, diet. Keep track of macros on MyFitnessPal. You just need a rough idea to make sure you are eating enough, there's no need to log every single calorie if mum is making dinner.

Don't bother with the supps, they are all bs OR so closely related to steroids that they will cause the same sides with little benefit. Don't use steroids, you don't need them at 18.

Finally, is rushing to the toilet interrupting your training? I'm all for staying hydrated but 5 litres seems a lot.


----------

